# IDE to SATA Adapter, Is it possible??



## RajivKumar123456 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello all!

I backup data on DVDs & my Samsung DVD Writer is not working so I want to buy a new one.
The problem is that my system is 7-8 years old (and BIOS is of year 2002). The motherboard only has IDE connectors (not SATA).
But modern ODDs come with SATA and they are cheaper than IDE ODDs, So is there any way to connect them with IDE board with some sort of adapters (like there are DVI to VGA adapters)?
If they are available in the market than what will be the brand & price of that adapter?

And also if they are available could anyone please try connecting a SATA ODD to your motherboard (if you have a old one like me) to see compatibilty?

I have Motherboard similar to this, so MoBo specs are here:
*www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=222

*www.biostar-usa.com/mbdetails.asp?model=p4tdq+pro

Please also suggest a DVD Writer & mention the street price.


----------



## bjb0019 (Nov 17, 2011)

You get such adapters in-fact I have one! I bought it a year ago which was Rs. 150 back then, don't know the current price but things like this don't change much. The brand of my IDE-SATA is Enter. And I think it came with 6months warranty.
Link to image:
*www.techfuels.com/attachments/everything-else/2802d1214496415-convert-ide-sata-convert-ide-sata.jpg

Also you can get a basic DVD writer for 1k (LG, Samsung)


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 17, 2011)

You will get many IDE to SATA adapter from the local market and generally they are priced in the range of 100-150/- For DVD writer, Asus/ Sony are the better ones. Go for any one of them. Avoid LG DVD writers because of the complaints about them regarding durability of the drive.

P.S. update the BIOS with the latest one they have at their website (i.e. one of the link you have given here)


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 17, 2011)

@Rajiv Kumar:It will be an even better idea to go for a PCI SATA card that will allow you to connect any SATA device to your system with great ease-I think they are far more reliable than SATA adapters.Commonly available SATA cards usually feature 2-4 sata ports and cost around Rs 500.Check out these links for more info:

PCI to SATA HDD adaptor CONVETER Card 3 Sata 1 IDE port | eBay

Tech-Com PCI TO 1 E-Sata 2 Sata and 1 IDE ATA Card Techcom | eBay


----------



## Cilus (Nov 17, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> @Rajiv Kumar:It will be an even better idea to go for a PCI SATA card that will allow you to connect any SATA device to your system with great ease-I think they are far more reliable than SATA adapters.Commonly available SATA cards usually feature 2-4 sata ports and cost around Rs 500.Check out these links for more info:
> 
> PCI to SATA HDD adaptor CONVETER Card 3 Sata 1 IDE port | eBay
> 
> Tech-Com PCI TO 1 E-Sata 2 Sata and 1 IDE ATA Card Techcom | eBay



Nice Suggestion here. If IDE-to-SATA converter is used then the speed wil be still bound to the slower IDE port's speed. But if a PCI SATA card is used then not only it offers several SATA ports for connecting other devices like HDD with ease but also will offer better speed.


----------



## RajivKumar123456 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks all!

I can't buy PCI SATA card as my cabinet is so 'thin'. I think adapter would be a good option. any specific brand guys??
and regarding BIOS update, I can't do that cause, first, I don't have a floppy drive, second, I am scared of any damage, so will the adapter still work, cause BIOS is too old.


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

This might sound a bit off, but in my humble opinion, time to buy a new entry-level configuration.

I had ran into a similar situation years ago when I had a Pentium 4 Northwood. I bought a PCI to SATA controller card. But the motherboard would never boot through SCSI device.

BIOS upgrades are actually safe. But when I flashed the correct BIOS, my motherboard bricked. Bad luck.


----------



## 008Rohit (Nov 18, 2011)

Agree @ ico

I too upgraded from a 7yr old P4 system this year.

Couldn't you flash the correct BIOS from a usb flash drive or a cd after the BIOS got corrupted? I frequently update my motherboard's BIOS and I'm tensed considering that my board may get bricked.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 18, 2011)

ico said:


> BIOS upgrades are actually safe. But when I flashed the correct BIOS, my motherboard bricked. *Bad luck*.



Yes, that's bad luck. Everyone should update their BIOS regularly (when new virsion comes out) cause, BIOS updates are only given when there are some serious disadvantage/problem with older BIOS. Not updating the BIOS means one is living with that older problematic BIOS. 

Although in latest motherboards, BIOS updating is kid's job.


----------



## RajivKumar123456 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks guys!
But I have no recent plans to upgrade the whole machine (may be after sometime.)
Well, back to the topic- I think I would go for a IDE to SATA "Adapter". But my power supply is also old so will it connect to the new ODD.

lastly, To avoid all these nonsense situation if I buy a "IDE" DVD writer instead of SATA one, then what would be the cost and are they still available in the market? (SATAs are available around 1000 rupees.)


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, IDE DVD writers are available at the market, as I saw a bunch of them 1 week ago, but I'm not sure about their pricing.


----------



## RajivKumar123456 (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks d6bmg!

Anybody else with the proper answer????????????


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 21, 2011)

Stay away from SATA IDE converters ... they are of cheap quality u don't get them 4m branded companies ... u may ruin ur mobo or ODD ... 

Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk


----------



## RajivKumar123456 (Nov 22, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> Stay away from SATA IDE converters ... they are of cheap quality u don't get them 4m branded companies ... u may ruin ur mobo or ODD ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk



OMG! You are scaraing me!!!!!!!!
could anyone clarify are SATA to IDE adapters so bad??? I don't want to ruin my machine.


----------



## RajivKumar123456 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey! anyone to reply!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 25, 2011)

^^ I guess you don't need to bump your thread. When any users here know the answer, they will post, don't worry about that.


----------

